# The future world record holder, smallest golden ever.



## Burgerman91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay I honestly think that Koda is going to be the smallest golden retriever ever born. He's 16 weeks now, maybe 20lbs? Maybe 25. I don't know, I don't have a scale for him. His paws are small too. The obedience trainer I go to has a small female golden that's 57lbs I think? She says even that female was bigger than Koda at this age. I love Koda, but I wanted a big dog. Bigger is better. I would never get rid of him and I'll love him no matter what. Just wondering if there's anything, supplements, or something to help him grow a bit? Or if maybe there's been cases of slow growth as slow as this? He's about the size of my buddies beagle, minus the bulk.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Koda will be whatever size nature intended for him. Feeding him more will only make him fat. As for supplements they won't make him grow more that nature intended either. It's possible that he will be a small GR it's also possible that he will have a growth spurt and surprise you. I'm glad you're going to except him no matter what size he is, it's really the size of his heart that matters ♥


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The average weight for a 4 month Golden female is about 28 pounds. Male is 31 pounds. If your puppy is 25 pounds, he is not that low. Here is a link to a growth chart.

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

I think genetics will more than anything else determine the ultimate size of any dog. Make sure he has an adequate diet.


----------



## Burgerman91 (Oct 2, 2012)

I feed him 1 cup blue buffalo 3 times a day. And the 25lbs is just a guess. Last time we were at that vet 2-3 weeks ago he was 12 lbs. but he's starting to feel over 20. He's heavier than my 20 lb weight but less than my 30 lb haha. Where can I get a scale for dogs?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If I remember right your boy was pretty sick for a while after you brought him home. Chances are it's going to take him a little longer to catch up, but he will eventually get to right where he should be. Just give him time.

Julie, Jersey and Oz

Edited to add: You can weigh him on a human scale. Just step on to get your weight. Then step on with him. His weight is the difference between the two.


----------



## Burgerman91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good idea jerseys mom!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We take Max to the Vet's office to weigh. He is too big to pick-up.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My girl was 26 lbs at 16 weeks and she is now 50 lbs at 10 months. I am hoping she will end up to be at least 55 lbs. There is an upside to not having a bigger dog too. A smaller golden will still be super active to be your activity partner but if anything happens on the trail or anywhere else you can carry him back more easily. That is my biggest concern since we do go hiking a lot. And you don't have to worry as much about all that weight bearing down on his hips and elbows.. As you know Goldens are prone to hip and elbow issues.

(With that said I would still never get a comfort golden.)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Burgerman91 said:


> Okay I honestly think that Koda is going to be the smallest golden retriever ever born. He's 16 weeks now, maybe 20lbs? Maybe 25. I don't know, I don't have a scale for him. His paws are small too. The obedience trainer I go to has a small female golden that's 57lbs I think? She says even that female was bigger than Koda at this age. I love Koda, but I wanted a big dog. Bigger is better. I would never get rid of him and I'll love him no matter what. Just wondering if there's anything, supplements, or something to help him grow a bit? Or if maybe there's been cases of slow growth as slow as this? He's about the size of my buddies beagle, minus the bulk.


Goldens are not supposed to be "Big" dogs. Goldens are large "Medium" sized dogs. Your trainers female is not small. In fact she's very much in standard. (55 to 65 pounds for females) 

Your boy has a loooooong way to go before he is fully grown and matured, which happens around age 3 for a lot of golden males. 

Give him time.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My previous Golden did not really fill out til he was 5 or 6 years old! Buddy at 3 years old still needs to fill in his chest- Looks like he is still going through puberty!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Brady is 15 weeks and weighed 25 pounds yesterday. A week ago Friday he weighed 20.5 pounds. He is not going to be a small boy so I would guess your boy will not be either.

Bigger is not better when it comes to goldens - and slow growth is better than faster growth for their long term health and joints, so give him time. He will reach his full height potential by the time he is 2-3 years old given a proper diet and exercise


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You want slow growth so as not to tax joints and bones. Goldens, by definition, are medium sized dogs. Breed standard is 55-65 lbs for females, 65-75 for males.

Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) HISTORY


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is funny that you think that he is small at 25 lb. I just had Alli to the vet for her 16 week shots and she was 24 lb. and I thought that she was huge. I want a normal size female and her feet are enormous. I am happy to read from others that there is still hope of her being a normal sized female. I guess all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Puppy size is relatively unpredicting of adult size. 

To give you an example, my male was 20lbs at 9 weeks and now at his full-grown size is barely standard at 65lbs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

My older boy is 48 lbs soaking wet.. he was tiny as a baby. Mighty is 52lbs at 9 months and already 1 1/2 inches taller than Titan.. I would love another small boy..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a big male and a small male. Both want to be lap dogs but small boy fits much more comfortably. Bigger is not better, over sized can be unhealthy.


----------

